

Step by Step on How to Deploy a Phoenix Application to Ubuntu Server - jameshuynh
http://learnelixir.com/blog/2014/10/16/deploy-phoenix-application-to-a-ubuntu-server/

======
ma2ge
I didn't know how to deploy elixir application to linux server. So it's very
helpful for me. Thanks!

